# Grooming school pics



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

hey guys , 

i've been super busy with school that i haven't been able to come on as much , i've been checking from my phone.

But here's some pics of the dogs i've been grooming and how they turned out, i always forget to take a before photo lol sorry 

I have 6 more days left of school then i leave to go back to my home store so i can start my 100 dogs so i can go on commission:hello1:

Here's my kit that i'm pay'n like $500 for , it's so stupid but hey you gotta pay something right lol 









Molly before - sorry bury i wans't sure how the teacher would think of me taking pics lol turns out she was cool with it 









after molly









Burdella 

















conroa (sp?) with a mohawk









jack - don't have a after pic of him , not really sure what we did to him lol 









Ruby - she was a group dog , we did clip combs on her


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

ralph - i did him the other day i'm soooo loving this dog! his Mohawk came out great! the owner didn't like the first mohawk so I SHOWED the teacher how we do it in my store and he LOVED it .



















LOL this is Muddy Waters! he's a big , hairy , drooly, sweet guy!
it took me 4 hours to do him, all they wanted was a brush out nothing trimed , he was going to a show. but he was sooooooo matted so i took soo long to brush him out . no tip on this big guy lol :foxes15: , my teacher was PISSED because she's like he looked GREAT when he left. Before we couldn't get a comb threw his fur but after i was done you could do that over half his body. 

she ended up giving me $20 because i did a good job on him , sorry but this is a before pic my phone died .  











Last but not least , this is the pic i had drawn of Jamoka sr. by yoshi's mom (krista) i looovveee it !


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

You do really great work - I sometimes trim my toy poodle at home sometimes and when I'm done half the time the poor thing looks like she has mange. LOL


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Lovely grooming pics, you do great work! I absolutely LOVE the artwork done by Krista. Amazing talent. It's so beautiful and so special to have.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

great work! I love newfoundlands! such a cute and loving breed.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Wonderful job! I love the mohawks!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Great work!
They are all adorable, especially the newfoundland, i love them!

I love the artwork too, Krista has a real gift! x


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

The picture is lovely, Krista captured so much light in Jamoka's eyes. Very nice


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

JRZL said:


> great work! I love newfoundlands! such a cute and loving breed.





Terri said:


> Great work!
> They are all adorable, especially the newfoundland, i love them!
> 
> I love the artwork too, Krista has a real gift! x


lol yes they are ! at my home store we don't get them , so when they called to come in oh i jumped to groom him . because i know this will be like my first and maybe last time .



Tanna said:


> The picture is lovely, Krista captured so much light in Jamoka's eyes. Very nice


yes she did , i still haven't' found a frame for him yet so it's still in the package she sent


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Kioana - I'm so proud of you! You are doing awesome!! I love the cuts you have done. Are you doing any hand scissoring yet or is it all clipper work? You did a great job on the cockers ears. 

Can't imagine how much work it was to brush out that newfie! And then no tip?! Are they crazy!! The grooming shops around here won't touch a chow, pyr, or newfie for less than $100. They are just too heavily coated and big.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Brodysmom said:


> Kioana - I'm so proud of you! You are doing awesome!! I love the cuts you have done. Are you doing any hand scissoring yet or is it all clipper work? You did a great job on the cockers ears.
> 
> Can't imagine how much work it was to brush out that newfie! And then no tip?! Are they crazy!! The grooming shops around here won't touch a chow, pyr, or newfie for less than $100. They are just too heavily coated and big.



lol i love when Tracy post your so into everything !

yes we are doing all scissoring this week. when i get back to my store my manger helps me with the rest. the newfi was like $105 then she got a $10 off because i was a student and working on her dog , soo my teacher was like oh they are for sure going to tip you , you did a great job. 

so they didn't but i was just happy to say i worked on one, because that was alot of brushing, i learn alot of tools i can use to brush out so it work out great for me .

we've started on faces ,in most of the pics my teacher has been finishing the faces for us , but the cocker i shaved his face. i did a face yesterday but forgot to take a pic. she said i'm getting there just have to work on my bad side. My left side SUCKS! i'm right handed lol sorry 

other than that i can't wait grooming is alot of fun being able to handle them , try new things , ect the money isn't half bad too lol  but that's not why i do it


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You are going to LOVE hand scissoring. It's hard. And your hand about falls off. ha ha. But it is so awesome to see what you can do. It's a real art form. Once you see the difference between hand finishing and using a clipper, you will be amazed!! 

I did this clip on Molly years ago... it took FOREVER but she looked so cute afterward. (Old cruddy pic but you get the idea). 










Good luck my friend. You are doing awesome.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

ohh wow ! yea i want to get good at poodles and cockers (mainly these are the breeds that come in )

yea there's a groomer there that does the BEST top knot and i really want to kick her butt in top knots lol 

yea i love to scissoring jaspers butt! lol 
ugh clean feet is hard! i was on pins and needles doing clean feet . but thanks alot for that pic


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

You are doing a fantastic job! Yay for You!


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

I love the mohawks, i totally wish macy and jordan had long enough hair for that!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Lol o know I say that about jasper too


----------



## whittsgroogruxking (Jul 10, 2010)

Love the 'hawks! The dogs looked great!


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww what cute pics! you do great work


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow! What a great job! I cant wait to do this!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Wow! What a great job! I cant wait to do this!


Oh your going to do grooming to ? If u don't have the mon3y to pay for it go threw petsmart if u have it in your area . It's free u. Just have to pay for ur kit


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Amazing make-overs !! That is what you can call your service--when you do your own thing !! Wow you can really transform a pup with some expert styling and patience. Well done Kioana.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Kioana said:


> Oh your going to do grooming to ? If u don't have the mon3y to pay for it go threw petsmart if u have it in your area . It's free u. Just have to pay for ur kit


Theres no Petsmart here! Im going to do the course next year ish after ive finished my current courses  Thanks for the advice though!


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Great job on the dogs. My favorite dog is Ruby. Congratulations on almost completing grooming school.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

You do a great job!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

thanks guys! it's crazy how different a dog can look with in just a few hours!
and it's funny because some of them even act different when they are done grooming


----------

